# Stuffed Breads



## BreezyCooking (Mar 27, 2006)

Okay, I did do a search here, but didn't come up with anything close to what I'm looking for.

Has anyone here done one of those rolled up/stuffed Italian-type breads?

I remember years ago my parents buying rolled breads - the size of Italian bread that, when you cut them, were stuffed with mozzarella cheese, pepperoni, salami, spinach, etc., etc. - all different combinations.

I'm thinking of perhaps making one for an Easter appetizer & was wondering if anyone here had a recipe for them they really liked.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 27, 2006)

are you talking about calzones, Breezy?  that's the only thing that comes to mind from your description.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, the basic principle is the same I guess, but yet it's different. It's a long (like 2-foot long) Italian-style bread roll, & when you slice it, there are layers of cheese, meat, spinach - whatever you rolled it up with.  All the Italian bakeries back in NY used to sell them all the time, & I'd love to make one.  I've made my own Italian bread from scratch, I'm just looking for the rising & baking logistics once the bread is rolled & stuffed.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 27, 2006)

Breezy,
I make a bread that we call a rotolo, I use wither a box of hot roll mix or a roll of frozen bread dough. Either way I roll the doug out then I tare up salami, proscuitto, mortadella, provolone and put this all over the dough. I then roll it up starting with the long side, fold the ends under and place it eam side down on a large cookie sheet, brush with an egg glaze and bake til golden brown. When you cut into it the cheese is melted and gooey....You can also make a pizza one using the same meats and cheeses, just brush the inside with pizza sauce first then layer on your meats and cheese.  If this is what you're looking for and have any questions, please let me know and I'll help all I can.

kadesma


----------



## Swann (Mar 27, 2006)

I sometimes make rolls and put ham inside. I've had them from street vendors in Venezuela. Very good. I also put pieces of cheese in bread that melts and makes holes. No reason you could not make dough, roll out to make a long skinny loaf, layer meats and cheeses, roll up tightly, bake. Cut in small thin slices. Sounds good to me. I may even do that this week when I make bread.


----------



## Corinne (Mar 27, 2006)

I think you're talking about a Stromboli. They are long, in the shape of a loaf of French or Italian bread. It's basically just pizza dough with fillings - I load mine up with 4 meats, 4 cheeses, mustard & Italian seasoning.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 28, 2006)

Corrine is right sounds like stromboli you can also put sliced olives sauteed bell peppers,onions and so on.


----------



## amber (Mar 28, 2006)

Yep, I call it stuffed bread too.  You can make a pizza dough for it, or just buy frozen dough which is what I do, then follow the package directions for thawing.  I then take whatever stuffings I like and layer it on the dough, all in the center, roll it up and tuck in the sides, and bake it til lightly brown.  I like pepperoni and cheese, or broccoli and cheese.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a recipe for a "Filled Rolled Bread", from Jeff Smith's _The Frugal Gourmet Cooks Italian_.  I've made it once, and it's great.  It makes a huge calzone-like roll, that can feed a few people.

If you want the recipe, let me know.


----------



## GB (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah Stromboli is what I thought of right away as well. I have never made them myself, but I buy them when I can. They are so good.


----------

